# So...ummm.....should I?



## nikky0907

:blush:

Umm,a date?

Basicly,my friend worked had this summer job last year at some advertising company.
Her boss was this guy she kinda became friends with(he's not much older,he's 25)

Anyway,she introduced us way back in October and he sort of like me,I didn't pay much attention...but we did became friends 'a bit'...meet up for coffee here and there.
Anyway,he asked me out somewhere around the time I became pregnant and I rejected him(I was still dealing with it all and didn't give him the reason).

We met accidentally(damn Willamstown,so freaking small!) when I was about 16 weeks and I told him about it and we had a REALLY nice talk about everything including the baby and my pregnancy.It was a great talk.

A week ago he texted me and we met for coffee(like I would reject a coffee opportunity,I'd go for one with Charles Manson ) once again and again asked me out! I was firstly shocked....but then once again said no.

It just isn't on my priority list to date.I am not interested,I just want it to be me and my little girl,focusing on her and our life.

Now he just called.On my house phone! I have no idea where he got the number!
But now I see that he has actually put such an effort into this,should I?
:huh:

I'm confused? What do you girls feel about dating someone at WEEK 29 of your pregnancy?
Weird as hell to me....:dohh:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol i'm regualry dating someone at the moment!! It's great fun & I find it's alot less pressurized than when i'm a non pregnant girlie lol!!

If you like him then go for it!! Ur not committing your self to anything!!

xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

Go for it hun...you deserve it! x


----------



## brownhairedmom

Gooooo fooorrr itttttt. NOW! haha I'd kill for a date right now

But seriously though, it can be laid back, he knows you arent looking for commitment. Take it slow and see how it goes. There is nothing wrong with having male influence (particularly if this is good looking male influence) in your life :) 


ALSO dating can lead to sex with the right person. I'd go for it. But that might just be my crazy insane pornstar hormone induced sex drive talking 

:thumpup: on this situation


----------



## nikky0907

:rofl:

The positive feedback! :yipee:

My hand is now REALLY itching for the phone...

It's so weird! I will look like a whale no matter what I wear.:(

But Rae,:rofl: you are seriously putting ideas in my head with this sex talk.I can't even remember what is sex!


----------



## ~KACI~

nikky0907 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> .I can't even remember what is sex!

Neither can my OH!! :rofl:Pick up the god damn phone girl!!!:happydance:


----------



## nikky0907

~KACI~ said:


> nikky0907 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> .I can't even remember what is sex!
> 
> Neither can my OH!! :rofl:Pick up the god damn phone girl!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Oh well....if you insist.....*runs to the phone!*


----------



## ~KACI~

Good luck hun, i'l check on this thread 2moz its 11pm here goin to bed in min got to be up for 4am...next sale starts 2moz!!:happydance:


----------



## brownhairedmom

nikky0907 said:


> But Rae,:rofl: you are seriously putting ideas in my head with this sex talk.I can't even remember what is sex!

hah I can then! Its on my mind 24 hours of the day, 7 days out of the week. Just because I always want what I can't have :dohh: lol


*books plane tickets to NY*


----------



## nikky0907

:rofl:

You're a complicated lady!
Lets just hope the poor fellow in NY knows what he is getting himself into *cough* horny animal *cough*


----------



## miel

hoping you having a nice chat on the phone....:)
good luck!


----------



## maybebaby

Yay!!!! I say GO GO GO!!! :hugs:


----------



## brownhairedmom

nikky0907 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You're a complicated lady!
> Lets just hope the poor fellow in NY knows what he is getting himself into *cough* horny animal *cough*

:rofl::rofl:

Somehow I don't see him complaining :blush:


You had better be on that phone!


----------



## cuddles314

Aww, go for it hun. He sounds nice, and obviously realises what a yummy Mummy (to be) you are. xxx


----------



## leeanne

She didn't come back to tell us what happened? Humph!

Maybe she's having her date now. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Suz

:lol: Hope you go for it...... Enjoy!!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Go for it, this guy sounds genuiene..you cant imagine to many men That interested in dating a women ready to have a baby soon..He must just bring that little bit more happiness to your life that u deserve!


----------



## nikky0907

Well,well....thanks for worrying! As far as you guys knew the guy could have been at my door,I opened it,he gagged me,kidnapped me and is now keeping me in his basement waiting for me to give birth so he can steal my child and pas it of as his own....
:sulk:


Well,anyway.I did call him back and we made plans for Saturday night aka Tonight!
I have no idea where he's taking me so no idea what to wear.,,blah,who cares.I'll look huge no matter what I wear! :(


----------



## demonmadcat

nikky0907 said:


> Well,well....thanks for worrying! As far as you guys knew the guy could have been at my door,I opened it,he gagged me,kidnapped me and is now keeping me in his basement waiting for me to give birth so he can steal my child and pas it of as his own....
> :sulk:
> 
> 
> Well,anyway.I did call him back and we made plans for Saturday night aka Tonight!
> I have no idea where he's taking me so no idea what to wear.,,blah,who cares.I'll look huge no matter what I wear! :(

Hmm... perhaps it's not a good idea to meet him if you think he's capable of this.... lol

Em


----------



## Moulder86

Good for you girlie and you won't look huge in whatever you where you're pregnant not fat!! (thats what I keep getting told). Have fun and enjoy yourself.
x


----------



## ~KACI~

Thats great...have fun x


----------



## leeanne

nikky0907 said:


> Well,well....thanks for worrying! As far as you guys knew the guy could have been at my door,I opened it,he gagged me,kidnapped me and is now keeping me in his basement waiting for me to give birth so he can steal my child and pas it of as his own....
> :sulk:
> 
> 
> Well,anyway.I did call him back and we made plans for Saturday night aka Tonight!
> I have no idea where he's taking me so no idea what to wear.,,blah,who cares.*I'll look huge no matter what I wear! *:(

Oh, please! I've seen your recent bump pic and you look fabulous and not at all big.

Have a fabulous time honey! :hugs:


----------



## alio

Good luck for tonight!!! Knock him dead (not literally).....
x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Have a fantastic time Anik!!! ( this is my new name 4u!! Hope u like :) )

xxxx


----------



## sbbunnie

have fun!!! Enjoy it!! he sounds like a nice guy!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Good for you girl! I'd jump at the chance for a date right now :(

Hope you have a good time! We want all the goss when you get back ;) :rofl:


----------



## nikky0907

Oh I love the name Anik....might just make a legal change! :lol:

Thanks guys! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby

Woohooo have a great time tonight Amy!! :hugs:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Good luck!!!! Hope you have fun and it works out :)


----------



## Freya

ooooo just caught up with thread...... glad you decided to go on your hot date! 

Soooooo..... how'd it go......?????? All details reqired! xxx


----------



## nikky0907

:cloud9:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Spill it!!!


----------



## nikky0907

well.....a lady never tells....:angelnot:


:D


Actually it was..........awesome!
I don't know if it was because I haven't been on a date in so long or what,but it was one of the top 10 dates of my life.
I mean,nothing special,dinner first then we went on a town meeting(which was hilarious)...had a great night...:cloud9:
Actually it was 4.45. a.m. when I got home.:shock:

And before the porn star in you speaks Rae....I have nothing dirty to share!


----------



## alio

Wa-hey!!!!! That sounds great!!!! what a night! Go on girl!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Aww nice. Glad it went well.

And for your information, I will only ask for dirt after the _second_ date ;)


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Aww it sounds lovely. Glad you had a great time. 2nd date???


----------



## nikky0907

rae05 said:


> Aww nice. Glad it went well.
> 
> And for your information, I will only ask for dirt after the _second_ date ;)

Well,then....I'll be sure to save it for you...;)

I think that answers your question too Vicky!


----------



## leeanne

Glad your date went well! 4:45 a.m.? My god, did you at least kiss?


----------



## maybebaby

Glad to hear it went well... but 4:45am? Bad girl!! Hehehe.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Wooo go Anik!!!

So chuffed 4u hunni!!

xxxx


----------



## lfc_sarah

Aww he sounds nice


----------



## nikky0907

leeanne said:


> Glad your date went well! 4:45 a.m.? My god, did you at least kiss?

I will repeat my previous statement....



> ...a lady never tells.....:angelnot:


----------



## Freya

Awwwww, that's totally brilliant to hear. Glad the date went well! Tis always a good sign when you're in no rush to get home (or find a small, or pregnant sized, window to clamber out of during dinner! :shock:)

Fingers crossed it wont be too long before a second date is arranged ..... he sounds fab.

xxxx


----------



## demonmadcat

you do realise that you're in for it now..

many of the single mum's on here are gonna be after all the details, just so we can still have faith in nice men..

we'll be living our dating lives through you, and wishing you all the best while you do it.. lol. 

Em


----------



## ~KACI~

Glad you had a good time x


----------



## brownhairedmom

nikky0907 said:


> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> Aww nice. Glad it went well.
> 
> And for your information, I will only ask for dirt after the _second_ date ;)
> 
> Well,then....I'll be sure to save it for you...;)
> 
> I think that answers your question too Vicky!Click to expand...

:rofl: oooooooooooohhhhhhh a second date!! Very niiiceeee *borat style*


And quit being a lady. We've all lost every single right to being a lady after we've all discussed bodily functions on this fourm lol. 


DID YOU KISS OR NOT!?!? :winkwink:


----------



## leeanne

rae05 said:


> nikky0907 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> Aww nice. Glad it went well.
> 
> And for your information, I will only ask for dirt after the _second_ date ;)
> 
> Well,then....I'll be sure to save it for you...;)
> 
> I think that answers your question too Vicky!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: oooooooooooohhhhhhh a second date!! Very niiiceeee *borat style*
> 
> 
> And quit being a lady. We've all lost every single right to being a lady after we've all discussed bodily functions on this fourm lol.
> 
> 
> DID YOU KISS OR NOT!?!? :winkwink:Click to expand...

She did! If she didn't she'd tell us but instead she says: "a lady never tells."


----------



## Vickie

Glad your date went well!! (just saw the thread)


----------



## Ema

Cant believe i missed this :dohh: Miss Amy....How did the date go?? Glad you went for it by the way. If i was in the same situation i would have :) XXX


----------



## nikky0907

Ema said:


> Cant believe i missed this :dohh: Miss Amy....How did the date go?? Glad you went for it by the way. If i was in the same situation i would have :) XXX

:cloud9:

Miss Ema,now I'm giving you more material for your dirty online surfing and then mocking me! 
It went great :hugs:


And Rae! Will you let me keep that little amount of ladyness that I have left?!


----------



## Ema

nikky0907 said:


> Ema said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe i missed this :dohh: Miss Amy....How did the date go?? Glad you went for it by the way. If i was in the same situation i would have :) XXX
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Miss Ema,now I'm giving you more material for your dirty online surfing and then mocking me!
> It went great :hugs:
> 
> 
> And Rae! Will you let me keep that little amount of ladyness that I have left?!Click to expand...

Lol I dont surf it lol i just come across it....:lol: XXX


----------



## Ema

P.s Glad it went good. your deserve a good time :) XX


----------

